# Wallpaper removal & brown paper backing



## _alphaBeta_ (Aug 19, 2011)

I had what I think was vinyl wallpaper. The decorative layer pulled off very easy revealing 2+ ft panels of wallpaper backing. I scored and used wallpaper remover and starting taking this layer down. I got down to a brown paper backing, which I assumed was still part of the wallpaper backing. Under this is rough drywall.

As I started removing large portions, I became aware of the lack of seams and hit a nail that had been spackled over. Trouble is, the spackle seems like it was applied on top of the brown layer.

I've read plenty that says the brown backing is part of the wallpaper, and it should come down. I don't think some of the advise I've been reading is referring to the same brown paper, however. I think I've just pulled a few layers off my drywall. Can someone confirm from the attached photos?

Here's the layer I was trying to get to (perhaps quite foolishly) under the brown backing:


From a distance:



Nail half visible under what looks to be spackle:


Until the following edge in the photo below, it wasn't possible to differentiate layers between the top-most and the brown backing. I'm thinking from this cross-section that I only "should" have been removing the top-most layer, and the rest is the wall I'm pulling off.


I say "should" above, because even though I'm probably damaging my wall, I have no idea how I would only take the top layer off, without the rest coming off. With that said, what should I do? This is limited only to a single wall, which is probably one sheet.

I have a whole room of wallpaper to take down, however, and intend to paint (not re-paper).


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hard to say from here but you might be right. It sort of looks like the layer under the face of drywall. Apply a coat of Gardz, dry, sand off the rough edges, skim where needed,sand, clean, prime again, paint.


----------



## _alphaBeta_ (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Are you suggesting Gardz be applied to this brown backing, or should I attempt to remove it from the bare drywall? I'm not sure how easy or hard that's going to be, since I've only opened a small section all the way through this layer.

Repairing this wall is one thing, but I'm not sure how to "correctly" do the rest of the room either at this point.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

_alphaBeta_ said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Are you suggesting Gardz be applied to this brown backing, or should I attempt to remove it from the bare drywall? I'm not sure how easy or hard that's going to be, since I've only opened a small section all the way through this layer.
> 
> Repairing this wall is one thing, but I'm not sure how to "correctly" do the rest of the room either at this point.


 
yes, I am guessing it IS part of the drywall


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

That is part of the drywall. I just went through the same problem. Apply Gardz then skim coat and paint.

I did not have access to Gardz so I applied a sealing primer and then skim coated twice and finally did a knockdown texture.


----------

